# think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please!



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

as the topic states, can you guys please post some pics of some fixed up beetles? 
thanks.


----------



## beetlejay (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

This is my 99 gls 2.0. Let me know what you think. http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=beetlejay&album_id=108498


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (beetlejay)*

Go here:
http://forums.newbeetle.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=40
It's a gallery full of pics of people's cars. You'll find all kinds of New Beetles, in all kinds of colors. Could be a cool place to start.
Just ignore the one thread about psalm's WRX.
Hee hee.


----------



## beetlejay (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

sorry i messed up the picture link. this should work.










[Modified by beetlejay, 2:18 PM 10-31-2002]


----------



## psalm (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (pdoel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Go here:

Just ignore the one thread about psalm's WRX.
Hee hee.[HR][/HR]​You bum


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

See my sig


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (stuex)*

here's some of mine:



















[Modified by volkswagen12, 12:28 AM 11-1-2002]


----------



## Irie20AE (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (volkswagen12)*

Is that a GReddy exhaust? If so how do you like it?


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (XslugbugX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is that a GReddy exhaust? If so how do you like it?[HR][/HR]​Yeah, it's a GReddy. I love it. I would recomend it to anybody, just be ready for all the Honda jokes.


----------



## PilotGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

I currently have some pictures up at http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19101
of my New Beetle. I'm in the process of posting more with in the next couple of days. I hope to post pictures after I get some more mods done so that I can see the changes along the way.







http://forums.newbeetle.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=192541


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (PilotGirl)*

So what's next for your TDI PilotGirl? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vapor B (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*











[Modified by Vapor B, 12:39 AM 11-6-2002]


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

I might just drop this one for you. This is, if you're looking on VW's new convert..


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (gard_96vr6)*

i hate those new converts..................BUT.........that one looks sick....makes me want one now.those rims are TT's right?i think they look better on a vert. than they do on hardtops.must be something about having the wind flow through your hair or something......i don't know.


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*


----------



## 01 GTI GUY (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (1.8t)*

Here is one from a gtg in tampa a few weeks ago.
I think it is also a VR6.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (gard_96vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​















Sweeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BlueyedBoi69)*

Here is mine. I just lowered it last weekend.


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

man.......nice rides everyone.....
i love the drop on 1.8's.what suspension do you have? my h&r's just aren't low enough for me


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (needmo_speed)*

I am running Neuspeed Race 2" drop with Bilstein struts.


----------



## NOTAJPNZBEETLE (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

Hey Sonic S and Vapor B, nice rides. What size are your wheels, 18's or 19's? I'm considering buying new wheels (I almost bought the same wheels) and I think both of your cars look awesome.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (NOTAJPNZBEETLE)*

I am running 19 x 8.5.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

Mine:
























More here: http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291486993


----------



## trixxivr6 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (VdubNBchik)*

sonic... i love that back end pic! looks mean...
heres a pic of my car before i lowered it.
because of my wings west kit, i think i have like just under 3" of clearance.
(just to give u an idea)








thats not the best pic.. ill see if i can find some more..

sonic what kind of springs are you using? do your wheels rub??


























this is a cool picture.. of course this was before my suspension and rear spoiler.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

This dude's always runnin' 19's!














But they never looked as good as when he got a Beetle! (waassup Eric?!)


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (silversport)*

betteroffdead: HOLY CRAP THATS A LOW BUG!! WHAT U GOT DONE TO IT? WOOOOOOWWWW....


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

Thanks. Heres the list








*Exterior*
Smoked Headlights - Clear/Red Tails (amber lens removed) - Dual Rear Fogs - Clear Front/Rear Side Markers - LED Lights - Ghetto Grill - Focuz Super White Fog Lights - Shaved Hood Emblem - Shaved Rear Emblem & 3rd Brake Light - SF RSF Cup Spoiler - German Drivers Mirror w/Split Aspect Ratio 
*Interior*
Body Matched Dash Pieces - Custom Silver Gauge Face - Audi TT Pedals w/Dead Pedal - Audi TT Shift Knob/Boot/Ring - Audi TT Face Vents - Coco Mats - NB Logo on Headrests - Autometer Ultra Lite Gauges - Pioneer Headunit - Custom Center Console - Euro Headlight Switch - Rear Fog Indicator Light - 20% Tint - Alien Tech Window Controller 
*Wheels & Suspension*
18x7.5 Konig Monsoons - KW V1 Coilovers - Autotech Front Swaybar - Painted Calipers - Lowered 1.5" Front & 2.25" Rear - H&R 8MM Front Spacers - H&R 15MM Rear Spacers 
*Engine*
ABD Big Bore Intake - Custom Heat Shield - K&N Filter - Body Matched Engine Cover - Blue/White Intake Manifold 



[Modified by BetterOffDead, 7:53 PM 11-8-2002]


----------



## mully (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

To Funny!!! The first time I got in BetterOffDead's I said something like "Sh*t Dude! I feel like I just feel off the edge of the Earth"








Hey sonic, your front skirt looks like a Ereubrini (spelling?) but what about the back? Very, Very Nice


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (VdubNBchik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​LOVE that color!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BlueyedBoi69)*

Erebuni or whatever is just a copy cat company.........they make kits for every car that look exactly like other kits....black widow,west wings,shogun...ect....but u get the point.
nice rides everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biglee (May 20, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (needmo_speed)*

my shaved bug


----------



## 00silvernb (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (biglee)*

Pictures arent great and my car is real dirty, but here are some quick pics from last weekend. This is low...


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (00silvernb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pictures arent great and my car is real dirty, but here are some quick pics from last weekend. This is low... [HR][/HR]​christ man, youd hit a lady bug and it would rip your front bumper off...


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (02BeetleSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pictures arent great and my car is real dirty, but here are some quick pics from last weekend. This is low... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
christ man, youd hit a lady bug and it would rip your front bumper off...
[HR][/HR]​Are you lowered or are you using lower profile tires then spec'ed??







Curious because you have more wheel well gap than I would think for having that little ground clearance with that aftermarket front lip. 
On second look it just may be the lip w/ oem suspension?


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (gt2437)*

jesus... whats your clearance?? 2 inches????/ i have a wings west kit and i have a stock clearance of 4". i was thinking of switching to neuspeed race with a 2" drop.
do you scrub alot? how do you survive? any tips?


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

if you have stock clearance of 4" with your wings west kit..............and u lower 2".. its gonna look so sweet.......but you're gonna have a hard time with speed bumps.. or any bumps....its gonna be soooooooo low.


----------



## caddy_16v (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (needmo_speed)*

Here are a couple of mine.








































And this is the security system we have in it....


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (caddy_16v)*

where can i get custom made springs with only a 1" drop (or so).
and im talking about 250lb+++ stiffness.
the lower i go, the harder i need them because i race my car and body roll on a car that low will $%# up my skirts bigggggg time.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (mully)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To Funny!!! The first time I got in BetterOffDead's I said something like "Sh*t Dude! I feel like I just feel off the edge of the Earth"








Hey sonic, your front skirt looks like a Ereubrini (spelling?) but what about the back? Very, Very Nice







[HR][/HR]​No mine is the factory Turbo S front and rear bumpers.


----------



## GGI (May 5, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (biglee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my shaved bug







[HR][/HR]​What Front Bumper is that?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (GGI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What Front Bumper is that?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Its a shaved Votex front bumper. Only available in Europe. You can get them imported for around $700-800 if I remember right.


[Modified by BetterOffDead, 11:50 AM 11-11-2002]


----------



## vwOmein (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JETTA420)*

http://images.prosperpoint.com/imag...es.prosperpoint.com/images/1309/66495-195.jpg


----------



## vwOmein (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (vwOmein)*








http://images.prosperpoint.com/images/1309/66495-195.jpg


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (vwOmein)*

the eibach springs lower about 1 inch.....so you don't have to get custom ones made....
geez.......could you imagine how much that would cost you???to have custom springs made..


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (needmo_speed)*

yah but i want race springs! i want them to be at LEAST 250lbs. but i wont be happy until they are 400+


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

here a pic of my car


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

me and caddy_16v have best security system in town.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (iRiE VeeDuBB)*

http://members.aol.com/rdiinstalls/bug1.jpg (pics too big to link)
my baby










[Modified by 18TurboS, 4:47 PM 11-12-2002]


----------



## DrewD (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (volkswagen12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's some of mine:








[HR][/HR]​Pardon my dumb question, but what's with the red & white rear lights? Is that a rear fog setup?


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (DrewD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's some of mine:









Pardon my dumb question, but what's with the red & white rear lights? Is that a rear fog setup?[HR][/HR]​yeah, it's a rear fog light


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BetterOffDead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What Front Bumper is that?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its a shaved Votex front bumper. Only available in Europe. You can get them imported for around $700-800 if I remember right.[HR][/HR]​anyone got a part number or a website?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (02BeetleSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
anyone got a part number or a website?[HR][/HR]​I know a few people on newbeetle.org have ordered from this guy. http://www.kaferbarn.com/ I've heard it takes alittle while due to shipping but I would say its worth it for a bumper few in the states have.


[Modified by BetterOffDead, 8:47 PM 11-12-2002]


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (caddy_16v)*

Here's a few more of Jim's (caddy_16v)'s that I found in my imagestation account.


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (1a3trek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's a few more of Jim's (caddy_16v)'s that I found in my imagestation account.[HR][/HR]​What, none of mine Mark, I'm hurt.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (volkswagen12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's a few more of Jim's (caddy_16v)'s that I found in my imagestation account.

What, none of mine Mark, I'm hurt.





















[HR][/HR]​Me too! Bastid


----------



## 00silvernb (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BetterOffDead)*

Yeah, my car has the lip, neuspeed sports and some lower profile tires that I'm burning down until I put new ones on. I got the pair for 60 shipped (rims and tires) so I couldn't complain about the size. Every bump I take makes me cringe. I have to take driveways almost parallel. If you look closely I have fairly thick gauge wire wrapped around my lip in 4 spots, that helps since I think it rubs on the wire more than the lip.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (00silvernb)*

The springs you are looking for may be had from shine racing. the "real street" kit.
You guys are NUTS. I can't believe someone from Milwaulkee is that low! Those roads must tear your sh1T up! What about snow and those big Ice chunks that fall off of the wheel wells of other vehicles?
You may want to know that the stock clearance is only about 3" as measured from the lowest part of the underbody/drivetrain. The skirting is not the lowest part. Read the owner's manual.
So if you lower 1" you have just over 2" of clearance!!!!!
Not to mention the suspension angles being all screwed up and reducing cornering.
I lowered 1" with eibach prosystem. Now i am getting a skid plate!
An the 18" and 19" wheels. Man that must kill your acceleration big time!
I quess it does look cool though.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (slugII)*


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (gt2437)*

[Modified by SleeperVW, 12:05 AM 11-23-2002]


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SleeperVW)*

that's really a sweet ride Chris...........whoever gets that thing will definitely be happy.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (gt2437)*

Here are a couple of pics with my new ATP FMIC on it installed yesterday!
















[http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid40/p83c68ff893e26123bb778120a55e2f43/fd01bebc.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid40/p5ab0a9578de44e4e92105ea56be3c0a6/fd01c035.jpg 


[Modified by Brown E, 2:20 PM 11-25-2002]


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Brown E)*

Heres one more


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Brown E)*









Hawaiian Style


----------



## Turbo01 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (NEU-BUG)*

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Turbo01)*

Love those wheels. Looks really nice! Needs a front mount now!


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Brown E)*

neu-bug --- holy lowness and tint! how low is your car? how badly do you scrape?


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

Here is my Beetle ...
















http://www.nopi.com/nn2002/carshow/European/Volkswagen/Beetle New Silver with silver flames.jpg
[Modified by GT Touring Bubble, 5:35 PM 11-26-2002]

[Modified by GT Touring Bubble, 5:35 PM 11-26-2002]

[Modified by GT Touring Bubble, 5:36 PM 11-26-2002]


[Modified by GT Touring Bubble, 5:37 PM 11-26-2002]


----------



## BlackGTI VR6 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (GT Touring Bubble)*









man, that makes me wanna get that turbo s really bad now!!!! looks great!!!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

hahahahahha.... actually my car is not that low.. i just had a little fun with photoshop... i'd say in the picture it's almost fender tucking with 17's , sooo... about a 4 inch drop... i'm currently running the H&R's and my front lip is already scraping. as for tint 0% pshop too..hahahha.. sorry guys , just wanted a kick...
i want my car like the picture, but Hawaii has this stupid Recon check where you have to get your car checked out by the state to see ride height, exhaust noise, wheel alignment... such a pain ... limitations !!!! 








aloha,
yen


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (NEU-BUG)*

Here is a new pic I took the other day.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

I see you took your license plate off... Crap, never thought of that... All pics of my car are marred by the annoying license plate








Your S is exactly how a Beetle should look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I see you took your license plate off... Crap, never thought of that... All pics of my car are marred by the annoying license plate








Your S is exactly how a Beetle should look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​No I didn't take them off. I just got them and haven't put them on yet.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

holy poop... you wasted no time in throwing the rims/suspension on then


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]holy poop... you wasted no time in throwing the rims/suspension on then















[HR][/HR]​I ahd everything you see on the car within a month. I got lucky because my previous car was a GTI so most of the stuff off of it fit on the S.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (1a3trek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's a few more of Jim's (caddy_16v)'s that I found in my imagestation account.







































[HR][/HR]​What suspension is he running. 
Hum I am liking those wheels a lot. 19 x 8 right?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What suspension is he running. 
Hum I am liking those wheels a lot. 19 x 8 right?[HR][/HR]​H&R Coilovers. 19x8 Moda R6.







Jims car is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BetterOffDead)*

I think those wheels would look good on my S.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (ChrisG)*

I cant do anything visually to my car... gotta keep the sleeper look (its all under the hood)


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BlueSleeper)*

APR Stage III kit?







C'mon, post some 1/4 mile times








I love that shot of your Beetle. And it looks fine stock, especially with the angle you used. Take 5 rims (the ones from the Sport/Color Concept models) might look cool though, as 5-spokes look a little more sport-oriented, and I've never seen a blue Beetle sporting those


----------



## Vapor B (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (ASurroca)*

This was my friend's Beetle...


----------



## Stephane Trahan (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Vapor B)*









and for more info: http://www.tracracing.com/project-customer-turbos.html


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BlueSleeper)*

This is my dark blue semi-sleeper


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (stuex)*

got anymore pics of that green one?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (needmo_speed)*

No pics of Scotty B's widebody???


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BlueSleeper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I cant do anything visually to my car... gotta keep the sleeper look (its all under the hood)







[HR][/HR]​duuuuuuuuuude... come on... at least some rubber!


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is my dark blue semi-sleeper























[HR][/HR]​The Superleggera's look good. I wonder how they would look on my Turbo S?


----------



## VWCupBeetle (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

Here are some pics of my car. I went for the Beetle Cup look.
























Hope you guys like it.


----------



## daver71 (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (volkswagen12)*

What rack do you have on top?
Daver


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (daver71)*

Not sure if I posted these earlier so here goes with a pic of my car...

















[Modified by bugasm99, 12:44 AM 12-24-2002]

[Modified by bugasm99, 12:45 AM 12-24-2002]


[Modified by bugasm99, 12:46 AM 12-24-2002]


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (daver71)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What rack do you have on top?
Daver







[HR][/HR]​Hes got a PIP Rack. What a nice rack it is


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (andrew1984)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
quote
duuuuuuuuuude... come on... at least some rubber!
_______
I'm rolling on some BS Potenza S03's, that picture is a little old. Since the stg3 kit I almost need new tires in the front, but there have been some GREAT burnouts past other cars that wanted to race, nothing like looking in the rear view mirror to see some honda enveloped in a thick cloud of your tire smoke. I always give them the jump so I can smoke the tires past them in 2nd.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The Beetle Cup look is the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(more aggressive that the factory curled bumpers)


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (BetterOffDead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What rack do you have on top?
Daver








Hes got a PIP Rack. What a nice rack it is














[HR][/HR]​







seth you scare me



[Modified by volkswagen12, 5:08 AM 12-14-2002]


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (beetlejay)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is my 99 gls 2.0. Let me know what you think. http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum....INDENT]
Very nice, beetlejay, I love that kit​


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (VWCupBeetle)*

KICK ASS BEETLE!!!...refering to the Beetlecup....


[Modified by SeattleChad, 3:37 AM 12-21-2002]


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SeattleChad)*

Here is my kick-arse Beetle...


----------



## 00silvernb (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SeattleChad)*

no offense to the S owners, but I hate how they changed the blue on the speedo and radio to white, I think it ruins the scheme


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (00silvernb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no offense to the S owners, but I hate how they changed the blue on the speedo and radio to white, I think it ruins the scheme







[HR][/HR]​Absolutely no offense taken...I actually like the new color scheme and get lots of compliments on how much better the color scheme looks over the other Beetle models. The white/red color scheme has a more racer-boy appearance. In fact, Ive heard the color combo increases horespower by at least 5hp, without stickers even!








--Chad


----------



## Pulgamovil (Dec 21, 2002)

*Bugsy...a 2002 Sports S*

here are pics of Bugsy you can see a bunch of photos on Newbeetle.org also at 7000rpm.com
The car has blue lights (old Scheme) but it works real nice with my elecroluminicent speedo and Mp3 Sony Player! ,they are same color...!!!
APR powered, with some extra goodies...dinoed to = 194HP and 262 lbs/f at the wheels !!!!










































[Modified by Pulgamovil, 5:21 PM 12-21-2002]


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (big bentley)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No pics of Scotty B's widebody???[HR][/HR]​
*I LOVE SCOTTIES RIDE!!! TOO MANY DETAILS HE HE PUT INTO THAT THING!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















* I truly wish I had a pic of the rear of this bad ass bug... he has the Zender sport valence with sideways sport exhaust!! I've NEVER EVER seen ANY other bugs with that rear en on!!!*
Notice all the details... that's not platinum gray.. it's a custom color, notice his ProjektZwo mirros are chromed, the PZwo fender flares are MOLDED to the body! The ABD cup front end is shaved, his bad ass rims are chrome and BLACK CHROMED... not just paint or powdercoated! his interior is mostly Sparco too. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JimmyD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]* I truly wish I had a pic of the rear of this bad ass bug... he has the Zender sport valence with sideways sport exhaust!! I've NEVER EVER seen ANY other bugs with that rear en on!!!*
[HR][/HR]​Here you go. (Merry Christmas)


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (13minutes)*

quote:[HR][/HR]* I truly wish I had a pic of the rear of this bad ass bug... he has the Zender sport valence with sideways sport exhaust!! I've NEVER EVER seen ANY other bugs with that rear en on!!!*

Here you go. (Merry Christmas)







[HR][/HR]​*AH YES!!!!*
TRULY BAD ASS!!! Also, notice the 6SPD badge?!?!?! It's NOT a Turbo-S... it has a VWMotorsport racing 6 speed gearbox... NOT the [weaker] M350 6-speed box found in the Turbo-S!!! Also, dig his chromed license plate! That's his REAL plate too! (He has an extra for daily driving it)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JimmyD)*

My car isn't that fixed up but.......


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (JasonParson)*


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is a new pic I took the other day.







[HR][/HR]​OMG!!!!!!!!







That is a money shot there! One of the nicest NB I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is a new pic I took the other day.








OMG!!!!!!!!







That is a money shot there! One of the nicest NB I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks!!


----------



## NETBEETLE (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

Lots more here: *BugMod Members Gallery*


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (askibum02)*

Wow, I think these pictures will turn David to a Beetle.







I know alot of people locally hate Beetle's, but we definitely got your back! My first arse-whipping came from a Beetle.















The infamous and never forgotten, "LuLu"


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (SONIC S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is mine. I just lowered it last weekend.























[HR][/HR]​
Very nice NB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the wheels and no add on bodykit makes it look smooth and clean, just like the way I like it. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (milo)*











[Modified by gt2437, 4:27 PM 1-1-2003]


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (VWCupBeetle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some pics of my car. I went for the Beetle Cup look.
























Hope you guys like it.[HR][/HR]​
Greetings from the MKIV forum.....
This is my favorite kit/wheels combo. Absolutely stunning. I personally would go for the silver wheels as opposed to the white, but, either way, I'D HIT IT!!!! Congrats on a beautiful ride!


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Satchriani)*

Here are some new pics with the new shoes on it.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (Satchriani)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​sweeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LadyBuggin (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: think my next car will be a beetle, can i see some fixed up ones? please! (VWCupBeetle)*

Hey Matt nice car. I like it alot.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

